# Homemade vinyl cutter feed stand



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

I got a vinyl cutter from my friend but with out a stand or something to hold the vinyl its a Vinyl Express Lynx 24 and in the mean time I have it on top of a table. I was wondering if something like this would work with 24" vinyl roll I also use 15" and 19" vinyl rolls. Or if you have any other suggestions that would be great. Thanks


----------



## uptownsole (Feb 16, 2013)

THATS anice set up for the low. ? WHAT BRAND CUTTER IS THAT AND WHAT BRAND DO YOU THINK I SHOULD BUY


----------



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

i didnt make it i saw it on this website.. i have a larger plotter then the one he made it for. mine is a 24" plotter and i think his is 12" here is the website

Desktop Vinyl Cutter Feed Stand « Quench


----------



## thirstyman (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey thanks for linking to my site. 

That is a 12" Roland SX-12. If you are doing 24" (saving my money for one), I would go with the next size of 3/4" pvc.


----------



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for instructions Thirstyman.. i forget the power of pvc  i have a bunch of 3/4 inch pvc ill have to try it out. does it work good? then again i think anything is better then having it just sit and roll on the table


----------



## rconteiro (Jan 16, 2012)

*403 Permission Denied*

You do not have permission for this request /



Can´t get in :/


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

That is awesome. Exactly what we call Southern Engineering. Just need to use a little duct tape to make it perfect.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great idea,,, that would awesome too for our Mask for signs 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice idea! The only potential issue I see is the material being too high and light might get to the sensor on the back of the cutter. You could add a second horizontal bar near the bottom at the same height as the bed of the cutter to stop that issue from happening.


----------



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

U are right the sensor kept resetting the plotter im thinking about making it shorter and puting the plotter higher so the roll comes from bottom up to the plotter 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you made it with a laying down U in the front and attached a board on the top to hold the cutter that might solve both issues. The cutter is up higher and the material still has a holder.


----------



## rconteiro (Jan 16, 2012)

Can anyone share it? i can´t open de link :/


----------



## thirstyman (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm, I have not had an issue with the sensor but I believe the Roland I have does not have one. Did make me rethink the roll stand. I will post a drawing soon.


----------



## PlywoodTom (Jan 29, 2013)

Great solution! One note as you move to wider and heavier rolls of vinyl, the cardboard tubes will create more drag on the PVC and make your feed rollers work harder. Think about creating a PVC "sleeve" out of a larger diameter tube to reduce the friction. Plastic on plastic rolls much better than cardboard on plastic. If you have 3/4" PVC, make a 1.5" PVC sleeve to go between your vinyl roll and the 3/4" tube. It acts like a poor man's bearing.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

thirstyman said:


> Hmmm, I have not had an issue with the sensor but I believe the Roland I have does not have one. Did make me rethink the roll stand. I will post a drawing soon.


 I think they all have sensors so they know if material is loaded.


----------

